# Steel Marble Dragon PLKT X Silver and Black Dragon HM



## Darth (Nov 19, 2012)

This is am interesting spawn, the female is very unique se is a silver and Black Dragon the male is a steel dragon and has a couple unusual markings he has a white spot on the dorsal and it has a red dot in it..haha..if he didn't have the red wash he might be pretty decent, but y marbles aren't going to win any shows, the whole idea of this is to see inheritance, notice they are both marbles and I have been getting many questions regarding marble, also the dragon scaling will be cool to watch in the F1.
I did a spawn similar to this and it was very cool..so stay tuned!!

Here is the male..


----------



## Darth (Nov 19, 2012)

Here is the Female...


----------



## Darth (Nov 19, 2012)

She looks better standing still which was NOT happening!! Pretty feisty for just coming out of the spawn tank a day or 3 ago!


----------



## Darth (Nov 19, 2012)

Also notice the caudal, see the branching? The rays go into 4, this means he is a HMPK..if there were only 2 rays, he would be a traditional Plakat.


----------



## trilobite (May 18, 2011)

Id call him a "transitional" pk since his caudal is too round for hmpk but too much branching for trad. Kind of like the transition between trad to hmpk.
Always wondered how a dragon x normal would look like in F1 so you need to keep us updated :-D


----------



## Darth (Nov 19, 2012)

Like I said, this is an experiment to show heredity, I know people who want to buy the fry sight unseen..they will still be great.
Look closer at his face tri..


----------



## trilobite (May 18, 2011)

Lol I dont even know how I got the impression that he wasnt a dragon...:shock: I guess I just read dragon scaling in F1 and my mind somehow forgot the title and told me you were doing a dragon x normal instead...

But if you do a dragon x normal iridescent let me know. Im considering doing one in the future and am pretty keen to see how its inherited in F1. Especially the marble dragons


----------



## Darth (Nov 19, 2012)

You will get partial dragon scaling like this..


----------



## Darth (Nov 19, 2012)

I call this the "Leather Carp" Syndrome hehe


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Can't wait to see the fry pics.


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

Any updates?


----------

